# 1970's Ariens 924039



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm working on an old Ariens, 924039, for a neighbor and I've removed the auger pulley & adapter. Looks like there's a key on the shaft. I can't figure out if it's supposed to come out or not. It's either part of the shaft or well fused in there because I've given a few taps with my motivator and she won't budge. I don't think I can remove the auger assembly with key in the way because the shaft won't slip past the bearing, obviously.

Any suggestions or advice? The gearbox on this machine is fried I think and this is more of a forensic operation to see if it's worth fixing. So my ultimate goal is to take the gearbox apart.

I've attached a pic for reference.

Thank you.
Lefty


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

*keyway removal*

get a nice sharp chisel under the front edge of the keyway n give it a few good smacks.it'll start to lift out of the groove. 

Had to that when I replaced the impeller bearing on my same model.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

i usually use a combo of a handheld torch and pb blaster.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

BeerGhost,

That did the trick...scary at first but worked like a charm. Thanks for the help!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is that a woodruff key? (Curved on one side) I find those just need to be driven down on one side or the other and they will rock out.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> Is that a woodruff key? (Curved on one side) I find those just need to be driven down on one side or the other and they will rock out.


Yea, that is how mine is.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

*Gear box*

Thanks guys. 

I'm covered in grease and am having a ball. So I got it apart and the auger gear is junk, which is discontinued. But the worm on the end of the shaft looks good.

I'm guessing that the gear is brass and the worm on the shaft is steal. I'm also guessing this is by design so that one part is sacrificed to save the other. Am I correct in this? I've attached photos. 

I'm thinking I'll just keep an eye out in the hope that an auger gear comes available. As I was disassembling, I noticed that lack of greasing cause one side of the auger to not move very freely on the shaft. It was balls to take off. 

I'm also guessing this is what caused the failure, along with maybe not enough grease/oil in the case?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

*part number*

I think the part number is 524026
they are still available


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

I found what must have went wrong with this one. I found that the flanged bushing on the shaft at the back end of the gear box had broken and pieces were in the gearbox. So I need to replace the flanged bushing and the oring between the impeller and the gearbox. So I need to take the impeller off the shaft. I've managed to pound out the two pins holding the impeller to the shaft but am having a tough time getting the impeller off the shaft. I'm thinking I just put it in a vice and pound the snot out of the shaft with a block of wood and hammer. Am I on the right track? Thanks to all for the help so far.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Your on the right track, just be careful not to mushroom the end of the shaft. Heating may help too.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Ray


----------

